
Automatic Bullseye: Moving Dartboard - stillsut
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHTizZ_XcUM
======
stillsut
Does anybody recognize the CNC machine this is based on?

Anyone see a way to do registration on the CNC? It almost looks like the top
of the steppers might have a rotary encoder on them.

